# KDE 4.5.2: Nach Update keine ICONS mehr auf Desktop

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab das Problem das seit dem  Update auf 4.5.2 ein Teil der Icons mehr sichtbar ist auf dem Desktop.

Siehe: http://www.loaditup.de/files/542716.png

Hab  schon /var/tmp und /tmp gelöscht, dazu noch oxygen-icons, plasma-workspace, plasma-runtime  remerged aber ohne erfolg.

Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte? :/

----------

## franzf

Das schaut mir nach einem eigenen Desktop-Files aus, die dir eine Partition öffnen sollen. Kannst du mal rechtsklick darauf -> Einstellungen -> auf das Zahnrad neben "Desktop-Konfigurationsdatei" gehen und das Icon setzen?

Falls das nicht geht, kannst du ja sonst weiter rumspielen. Evtl. stimmt das Protokoll nicht...

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal die Desktop-Datei hier posten. Der Pfad sollte ja angegeben sein.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das schaut mir nach einem eigenen Desktop-Files aus, die dir eine Partition öffnen sollen. Kannst du mal rechtsklick darauf -> Einstellungen -> auf das Zahnrad neben "Desktop-Konfigurationsdatei" gehen und das Icon setzen?
> 
> Falls das nicht geht, kannst du ja sonst weiter rumspielen. Evtl. stimmt das Protokoll nicht...
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du auch mal die Desktop-Datei hier posten. Der Pfad sollte ja angegeben sein.
> ...

 

Das sind einfach  "Verknüpfung zu Gerät" und das Icon unter Einstellungen ist korrekt und vor dem Update lief das auch.

Siehe: http://www.loaditup.de/files/542717.png

Selbst wenn ich  die Verknüpfung neu anlege hab ich kein  Icon mehr :/

Inhalt:

```
[Desktop Entry]

Dev=//Mediabox/Storage

Icon=drive-harddisk

MountPoint=/mnt/smb/mediabox

ReadOnly=false

Type=FSDevice

UnmountIcon=drive-harddisk

```

----------

## franzf

Hilft vllt. kbuildsycoca4? Evtl. auch mit "--noincremental"-Option? Danach entweder plasma-desktop killen + starten, oder gleich neu einloggen.

Im ChangeLog steht ja, dass am Caching einiges optimiert wurde, daran wird es aber mMn. nicht liegen.

Bei mir geht es übrigens, hab aber ansonsten keine Icons auf dem Desktop.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hilft vllt. kbuildsycoca4? Evtl. auch mit "--noincremental"-Option? Danach entweder plasma-desktop killen + starten, oder gleich neu einloggen.
> 
> Im ChangeLog steht ja, dass am Caching einiges optimiert wurde, daran wird es aber mMn. nicht liegen.
> 
> Bei mir geht es übrigens, hab aber ansonsten keine Icons auf dem Desktop.

 

Funzt ned, hab aber festgestellt das es bei einem neuen Benutzer nicht auftritt.

Muss irgendwas im home nicht mögen :/

----------

## franzf

Wie kann man denn eigentlich direkt ein Hardware-Device auf dem Desktop ablegen? Ich hab mir aus deinem Paste ein .desktop erstellt und das auf meine Arbeitsfläche (Aktivität "Arbeitsfläche", nicht "Ordneransicht") gezogen.

Deine anderen Icons, sind das auch normale .desktop-Dateien?

Der Name für dein Gerät (//Mediabox/Storage) kommt mir auch etwas komisch vor, kann aber auch an meiner Unwissenheit liegen (ich bekomm da nur Einträge aus /dev zur Auswahl).

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wie kann man denn eigentlich direkt ein Hardware-Device auf dem Desktop ablegen? Ich hab mir aus deinem Paste ein .desktop erstellt und das auf meine Arbeitsfläche (Aktivität "Arbeitsfläche", nicht "Ordneransicht") gezogen.
> 
> Deine anderen Icons, sind das auch normale .desktop-Dateien?
> 
> Der Name für dein Gerät (//Mediabox/Storage) kommt mir auch etwas komisch vor, kann aber auch an meiner Unwissenheit liegen (ich bekomm da nur Einträge aus /dev zur Auswahl).

 

Einfach  rechtsklick ---> verknpüfung zu gerät und  dann den entsprechenden  /etc/fstab eintrag auswählen

//Media/Storage ist vorhanden weil es in der Fstab vorhanden ist. 

Wobei Mediabox halt der Hostname (ip steht in /etc/hosts) ist und Storage die Freigabe.

Aber wie gesagt das funzte alles vor dem Update und ich nutzt das schon seit KDE 3 so.  :Smile: 

----------

